# Kegerator serving temp



## Kontek (22/2/16)

Whats every ones prefered serving temp. I bought a kegking kegerator and set it to -2 but my fellow home brewers recomend 3. 

Penny for your thoughts


----------



## barls (22/2/16)

5.5-6


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/2/16)

I have mine set to -1; it varies between that and 1C. By the time the beer hits the glass though it rises by a few degrees hence why I have it set so low. Not really a fan of drinking beer at 10 degrees, despite what the experts say. Besides, it warms up over the time drinking it, especially at this time of year.


----------



## Grott (22/2/16)

2 to 3 degrees into a cold glass, taste and let it warm up as consuming. Pouring at say 4 to 6 degrees makes it ending up too warm for me if just slowly enjoying a brew.


----------



## simmo1972 (22/2/16)

Kontek said:


> Whats every ones prefered serving temp. I bought a kegking kegerator and set it to -2 but my fellow home brewers recomend 3.
> 
> Penny for your thoughts


What series did you get? I've been reading that the series 3 needs to be set lower, especially without a font fan, because the beer can be a few degrees higher but the series 4 is more consistent. 

My DIY kegerator was set to 3.5 with a couple of computer fans to blow air round the kegs. I'm English so don't mind a warmer ale ;-)


----------



## Bribie G (22/2/16)

Straya mate, -1


----------



## Kontek (23/2/16)

Ive got the new series. I think iys 4 with the built in font fan.

Thanks for all the replys, 
bribie g i agree i think ill keep it at -1.
Rockers got the same idea


----------



## Diesel80 (23/2/16)

4 degrees here. For ales bang on. Yep does increase a tad in glass (not a bad thing).
If it warms too fast, pour a bigger glass!

-1, you ain't Cold Crashing it!

Cheers,
D80

Edit: Each to there own though.


----------



## droid (23/2/16)

ales only mine is set at 4 , glasses in the fridge at 4...*tho it jumps around from 2 to 6



*my latest keg king temp controller jumps around too, albeit not that wildly but it jumps around constantly within 1 or 2 degrees - wonder if they have a little issue with their latest temp sensors?


----------



## Rocker1986 (23/2/16)

I'm currently waiting on a flooded font, which I'm gonna set up with an ice water reservoir, to replace the current font and font snake set up. I might increase the kegerator temperature when I get this set up, but we'll see how it all works first.. the current set up is a lot of the reason it is set at -1. I also have the series 3 kegerator from the looks of it.


----------



## Kontek (23/2/16)

I guess ill have to change it every day from -1 to 4 and see whats best. Tough job


----------



## Diesel80 (23/2/16)

Kontek said:


> I guess ill have to change it every day from -1 to 4 and see whats best. Tough job


First world problems.
:beerbang:


----------



## Blind Dog (23/2/16)

Depending on your exact set-up (where the temp probe is, length of line, placement of taps, whether you have a fan etc.) there can be a very significant difference between the set temp and the temp at which the beer actually flows into the glass. Might be worth My converted chest freezer is set to 3C but, once the taps have cooled, pours at around 6C, which is a decent compromise for the majority of beers I brew, but still a compromise. One day I plan to have 2 compartments with one pouring at more like 10C for all the English ales I brew. Or maybe just another 6 keg chestie


----------



## Coodgee (23/2/16)

Mine is set at 0-2 degrees. Time will warm a beer quickly in Queensland so i figure might as well start cold and then i have the full temperature range at my disposal.

...i like to explore the full flavor landscape of my pint


----------



## Kontek (24/2/16)

Just a quick question. I dont think theres a need to open a new thread, can i force carb the same time i add geletine or force carb first then gelatine ?


----------



## hairydog (24/2/16)

If you force carb and add gelatin to clear at the same time you will still have to wait a few days for beer to clear which asks the question why force carb?

I add gelatin to a cold keg and turn gas on at 300kpa for 48hrs,by that time its given gelatin enough time to do its thing.


----------



## Kontek (24/2/16)

hairydog said:


> If you force carb and add gelatin to clear at the same time you will still have to wait a few days for beer to clear which asks the question why force carb?
> 
> I add gelatin to a cold keg and turn gas on at 300kpa for 48hrs,by that time its given gelatin enough time to do its thing.


After 48 hours do you lower to serving pressure and its good to go ?


----------



## Mat B (24/2/16)

I had mine around zero, but had some issues with carbonation. Dropped to around -1.5 on some advice (fluctuates a degree here or there) and it's pretty good now! I had a go at dropping it even lower, but then last week I went to pour a glass and it had frozen! :huh: Back to -1.5 now.


----------



## hairydog (24/2/16)

After 48hrs it is usually good to go,but if your beer style requires more carbonation like a belgian or saison another 48 at
20psi will be good.Alot of factors such as beer temperature,type of beer will affect carbonation,have a tinker with the CO2
and then try a glass and if not up to how you like it add more bubbles.


----------

